# Mudroom Drain



## jakepower (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am building a new recroom, bathroom and mudroom where my carport is currently. I am putting in a raised floor and have room for plumbing. I am putting in a mudroom at the back and would like to put in a floor drain. With my ceiling height and the location of the house's plumbing, I will likely only get a slope of about 1" over 20'. I know that that is less slope than I need, but can i get away with it in this instance?

Alternatively, I could run it into the ground. It is just for the purpose of muddy boots etc, so I figure it will be ok, but I'm sure there is something I'm not thinking of.

Any thoughts?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 18, 2012)

You didn't say how high you are raising the floor. If you were raising it 7" wouldn't that allow more like a 5" drop. And welcome to the site.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 18, 2012)

jakepower said:


> I will likely only get a slope of about 1" over 20'.


Somebody may make a pump to fix this, if it needs fixing.

"P3005.3 Horizontal Drainage piping slope. Horizontal drainage piping shall be installed in uniform alignment at uniform slopes not less than one-fourth unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (2 percent slope) for 2 1/2-inch (64 mm) diameter and less, and not less than one-eighth unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (1-percent slope) for diameters of 3 inches (76 mm) or more."


----------



## nealtw (Oct 18, 2012)

I think Wuzzat has an answer in there somewhere, but what about venting it.


----------



## jakepower (Oct 18, 2012)

nealtw said:


> I think Wuzzat has an answer in there somewhere, but what about venting it.


 
So if I vent it (I'm sure I could get a cheater into the wall next to it) I don't need the slope????

I am putting the floor in about 12" above the slab, but my 3" waste pipe enters the room about 10.5" above the slab, so there isn't much room for slope to my mud room 20' away.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2012)

I thinks it's time for plan "B", I don't think that's going to work.


----------



## jakepower (Oct 19, 2012)

Is it a bad idea to drain it into my gravel out the back of the house? again, it's just for muddy boots etc


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2012)

Never like adding more water near the house but not any worse than rincing the boots under the spiget at the back door I guess.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 19, 2012)

If the slope is wrong I guess you will be snaking it more often than when the slope is right.
Drains that have water or a slurry forced through them by a pump perhaps never need snaking.  The fluid under pressure does the scouring.

Your options are
-raise the floor
-use a pump
-take your chances with the slope; if you have trouble add a pumo later.
-other?


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 19, 2012)

Don't know layout of rooms, a quick sketch would be nice. Any way to run drain from mud room outside and tie into main farther down stream? 

Raise floor in mud room only, ( don't forget, you need a trap in that line) making for less headroom but maybe acceptable in mud room, run drain to main in chase disguised as or hidden in cabinets  or built in bench along a wall, or in wider wall.

Low slope with mud is not good idea.  Would take lots of water at fast rate to carry away solids and mud could still settle where it enters larger pipe.

A settling  or holding tank arrangement might work.  Similar to what are used in basement toilets. When tank reaches certain level automatic pump and additional  sediment carrying  water kicks in.

If line to gravel is far enough from house, has large enough dispersal area, used only from mud room, you may get away with it. Don't know what local code may say about it


----------



## jakepower (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. I think tying into the sewar line won't work as there is no room to raise the mud room and just not enough slope. I will probably drain into the gravel, but i'll hide the drain .... if the family sees it, you know stuff is going down it. Really just for emergency.

Thanks everyone


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 20, 2012)

Hokay. 
Use black lava rock instead of gravel, build solar collecting green house on top, Water evaporates, condenses in wind cooled stack, runs back to mud room. Perpetual motion.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 22, 2012)

If the drain doesn't back up in a record-breaking rainstorm or there is no foundation damage after X years, I guess you got away with it.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 22, 2012)

How much water could someone expect to run down the floor drain in a mud room?


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 22, 2012)

How much mud would a mud room run, if a mud room would run mud? 
I dunno how much water, depends  I'd guess on how much mud you were rinsing off. you'd probably  wanta run a couple of gallons down line after rinse to flush sediment on out. And I'd think you wouldn't wanta go over a 3" line, to keep  enough water running fast enough to carry it on out.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought a mud room, most time was for wet shoes and clothes with an easy clean floor like tile. Havn't seen any with a hose for rinsing mud down a floor drain. When I come home with muddy boots I rinse them off at the outside tap by the back door. I would think I am putting the same amount of water and mud around the foundation of the house as any floor drain would.


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 22, 2012)

neal, rich folks have indoor plumbing now. Running water and drains and stuff. I hear some even have the toilets right in the house instead of in another building down wind. I know it sounds disgusting, but they do it anyway.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 22, 2012)

If you don't have to walk down the muddy path to the outhouse, what do you need a mudroom for?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Oct 22, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> neal, rich folks. . .



"sarcastic &#8194;[sahr-kas-tik]  Show IPA
Part of Speech:	adjective
Definition:	nasty, mocking in speech
Synonyms:	acerb, acerbic, acid, acrimonious, arrogant, austere, backhanded, biting, bitter, brusque, captious, carping, caustic, chaffing, contemptuous, contumelious, corrosive, cussed, cutting, cynical, derisive, disillusioned, disparaging, disrespectful, evil, hostile, irascible, ironical, mean, mordant, needling, offensive, ornery*, salty, sardonic, satirical, saucy*, scorching, scornful, scurrilous, severe, sharp, smart-alecky, snarling, sneering, taunting, trenchant, twitting, weisenheiming
Notes:	sarcastic  means 'derisive, tauntingly contemptuous,' while sardonic  means 'bitterly scornful, cynically disdainful'"

Tsk, tsk, tsk. . .


----------



## nealtw (Oct 22, 2012)

Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 23, 2012)

Do not use cast ironic sewer lines,  tree roots will go right thru joints. Requiring severely corrosive, caustic and acid solutions to clear contemptuos, offensive obstructions. Can be most disillusing.

There is no easy way to clear  migrating carp from lines other than 
Weisenheimer's Needle, which requires trained, licensed to operate.
's


----------

